# Forest fire!



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Hi guys, please keep me and my family in your prayers tonight....forest fire near us in the mountains, 75 evacuated and zero containment. Thanks so much.

717a81af-363d-480b-9866-55e2e8bf1ca7_zps4a19c280.jpg Photo by Lauriebeast | Photobucket


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

YIKES!!  Stay safe! Good thoughts and prayers coming your way! Keep us posted LB!


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Good luck. Are you in it's path? I saw this yesterday coming down the back side of Idyllwyld it looked huge.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

You and your family are in our thoughts and prayers! Stay safe and roast some hot dogs!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Thoughts and prayers to you all. This must be so frightening for you. Be safe!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks jdubbya and Crazed Haunter, Copchick and BHC The entire community is in it's path if the wind changes which it tends to do. I'm very worried.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Stay safe LB!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

If we could send you the heavy rains we've been having, we would. Fire is so devastating.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Santa Anas?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Stay safe, LB. I'll do a rain dance for you.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Yikes! Prayers your way!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh no! I am sending prayers out toot sweet.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Yikes!!

Sending prayers.


----------



## tjc67 (Jul 28, 2013)

Not much of a prayer kind of guy but maybe some info from a former wildland firefighter. 
First be ready to evac on a moments notice. Prioritize things to take especially irreplaceable items like photos and important paperwork like insurance, birth certificates etc.

Any needed medications, food, water and anything like spare prescription glasses. Food for pets also (unless you elect to pre-evac them to a friend/relative's house.

Electronics are fairly low priority unless you have a lot of important info on your laptop (desktop either just copy important data onto disk/thumb drive or take the tower only). Chargers (both wall and car) for cell phones and make sure they are charged at all times prior.

Irreplaceable family heirlooms are also good if you have room. Have it all close to hand and ready to go.

http://www.firewise.org/information/who-is-this-for/homeowners.aspx

Firewise has some good info.

Most homes burn due to embers and not some wall of fire like Hollywood and the news seem to portray it. 
1. Move any wood piles 100 ft from the home.(the idea being if they catch fire then they will not spread to the home.
2. Same with any combustible furniture, umbrellas, kid toys.leaves etc...
3. close up any exterior openings that would allow an ember into the house (such as vents). screens over the openings are perfect option. 
4. extra vehicles should be moved out completely if possible, moved into the garage or moved 100ft from the house.
5. Reducing flammable vegetation is good if there is enough time from near the structures- cutting dry grass etc.

As a firefighter showing up to defend a structure I am always happy when I see 
1.)a ladder allowing access to the roof
2.)hoses by the water faucets(if they are slightly hidden behind something maybe put a temp sign there.)
3) If you have a septic tank consider marking it and the drain field to prevent an engine from driving over them.

Good luck and if have any questions feel free to pm me or ask them here.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Laurie you were in my prayers last night and will be until this thing is over.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

tjc67 - That is some sound advice. It's good to see helpful hints from someone who sees things with a different perspective.


----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

Sending prayers your way and keeping my fingers crossed! Never hurts to have all your bases covered!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Omg!
I hope all is well LB.
God bless.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks so much everyone for your prayers and well wishes. Things seem to be relatively under control at this point although far from over. We're still on the ready to leave if necessary. Here's the link to our little forum discussing this issue with lots of pics if your interested. Again, THANK YOU All!
http://www.wrightwoodcalif.com/foru...HPSESSID=9c06023b66ecd6cfd696c0ba03a954bb#new


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Good to hear you're safe so far.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Praying for you, Laurie! I hope your property is spared!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Gosh Laurie I hope everything is OK. It's the one thing I hate about Summers here - we are surrounded on 3 sides by National Park. I have everything crossed for you.


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Hey LB just checking up on you.


----------



## tjc67 (Jul 28, 2013)

Looking at the national sitrep, the Sharp fire is contained and being mopped up. They caught it relatively small and no structures were lost. And most important to me- no injuries or fatalities.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thank you all! Everything is good here


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Good to hear, Laurie!


----------

